# Hercule 42-60



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Anyone have/use one of these? I think PA has one, might have used it on one job. We don't get called to hang much.

There is one for sale on E-Bay, for $40.http://www.ebay.com/itm/DRYWALL-PAN...058?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3f1d102d32


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Sweet!! Thanks Fr8train!
I was actually trying to think about what this tool was called at work today.
Me and my guys we're discussing what other tools or products we could do a video of and I remembered somebody posting this tool way back when I first joined.
But nobody knew what it was called. Someone had just posted a picture of it.
Now I know! 
I will buy one and do a review! :thumbsup:
Thanks man!
Seems like a great way for someone to hang by themselves.
If I want to work the weekend by myself or something. Or guys like Moore.
Would definitely save the back a little.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Holy crap! Apparently Ebay's the way to go...
Because the price on their actual website is ridiculous!

http://www.hercule42-60.com/index.html
200$!? Seems steep...


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow! $40 or $200..... Let me think about that one......:blink:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

BTW, I'm pretty sure that PA liked his. He actually bought it for another hanger, but don't know if the signals were crossed or what, but he still has it, AFAIK


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

fr8train said:


> BTW, I'm pretty sure that PA liked his. He actually bought it for another hanger, but don't know if the signals were crossed or what, but he still has it, AFAIK


Hmm, interesting. I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

I've got one. Comes in handy when you need to hang solo. I use it a few times a mo. Get it...it cost nothing for what it does.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hmm, interesting. I'll definitely check it out.


When you done making your video, sell it to me for a quarter of the price:whistling2::yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> When you done making your video, sell it to me for a quarter of the price:whistling2::yes:


Why wouldn't I keep using it?


----------



## Tony Plain (Mar 2, 2012)

That looks like an awsome tool. I have a falcon ladder little strong arm. Its cumbersome and awkward.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Why wouldn't I keep using it?


because you have 2 experienced guys working with you, while I have 2bjr..

You should be feeling sorry for me:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> because you have 2 experienced guys working with you, while I have 2bjr..
> 
> You should be feeling sorry for me:yes:


Hahaha! I'll think about it.


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

what do you think about this?


http://www.quickpanellifter.com/index.html


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

3 TOP nails ...3 cents:jester:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> 3 TOP nails ...3 cents:jester:


I've been trying not to say anything:yes: about the tool in question. I'm one guy...if I bought that thing, I'd be pinching my fingers when I set it down (because you know.....you have to be in the middle of the sheet.), and I wonder how often it tips over as you're setting the sheet on it. And, like you said.....3 nails = $.0135 (10000 nails at $45.00)

However, my nails don't come with a handy screwgun holder. But...I do have a cordless nailer!:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tucker said:


> what do you think about this?
> 
> 
> http://www.quickpanellifter.com/index.html


Now there's 2 for Moose boy to test :thumbup:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

if PT spends his time testing when does he work lol


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok, I'll chime in... I'd love to use nails like the ole' days but around here they are highly frowned upon. 
Hell I'd nail all the perimeters and metal bead to boot. I don't give a flying fart, ain't my house:jester:
About the Herc... It's awesome if you aren't nailing the top. It's very stable and I don't think I've knocked it over at all. No problem hanging 14' or 16' 54" sheets by yerself. With two hands you raise the sheet and set it on the jack, no pinched fingers. No struggle at all. 
I bought the one I have for one of our hangers, after I used it first, I told him to get his own.:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

DLSdrywall said:


> if PT spends his time testing when does he work lol


I work with the tools I test :thumbsup:
If I don't like them, they get the boot.


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> I've been trying not to say anything:yes: about the tool in question. I'm one guy...if I bought that thing, I'd be pinching my fingers when I set it down (because you know.....you have to be in the middle of the sheet.), and I wonder how often it tips over as you're setting the sheet on it. And, like you said.....3 nails = $.0135 (10000 nails at $45.00)
> 
> However, my nails don't come with a handy screwgun holder. But...I do have a cordless nailer!:thumbup:


Well, when you know how to handle rock its no problem. Not saying you don't. I lean the board against my body and have two hands on the bottom on board..palms facing out. Its a simple lift, center and set. Kick it and turn lever to keep in place. The left is very well made, and has not tip on me yet. I just use it in the event im alone 10-15 pcs., and can save you from picking up that extra guy for help. I can see it being a tool of necessity when iam rocking at 90...you know the southern boys have to do 2x the work for the same dollar:sweatdrop:


----------

